# loose kitchen sink taps E425



## Trevor T (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi, 

I need to tighten the taps on my kitchen sink but am not sure how to get at them. Can you help me please?

regards

Trevor


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Trevor,

A pic. might help. On my Autotrail, I had to remove the sink to access the tap. It was secured by four screws under rubber caps. In turn, the screws secured plastic clips which had to be turned through ninety degrees to allow removal. I have no idea what Swift use, but it's bound to be a variation on the above. If you know how a domestic kitchen sink is secured, it's ususally very similar.

Roger


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

When you say "tighten" what exactly needs tightening??? The tap in relation to the worktop OR is it a pillar tap that is flopping from side to side??
Either way it's not a particularly easy job, as Roger has intimated, it's dos on the sink will have to come out. Invest in some decent plasters, your gonna need 'em

Andy


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Are we talking water connections to the taps or the tap head to the sink unit. In our Autotrail, the tap head assy is held in place by two screws that clamp the tap head via a bush type mat to the sink itself. Access is gained from under the sink and tbh after every holiday, I always check tighten the taps both on the kitchen sink and toilet as with constant use they invariably work themselves loose.

Cheers Ian


----------

